# Rucksack Camera Bags



## Harry Muff (Jan 24, 2013)

Lets talk about which bags rock.




I'm currently liking the look of this:









It's the Lowepro Fastpack 250.




The thing I'm not sure about though, is the security aspect of it. It sure does look easy for someone steal the cameraout of the side pocket in the street.


Does anyone have any experience of either the 250 or 350 version?




Another problem with this and most camera bags is that they _look _like camera bags and therefore advertise that expensive equipment is within.




So which bags are good from a security point of view?




Your thoughts?


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 24, 2013)

I walk 15 minutes each way to work and always carry a camera on me. I use a Thinktank Citywalker 20. Holds my 5d3 with my 24-70 f/2.8 hood attached. I have a 50 f/1.4 in the bag as well. I also toss my notebook and other work related items in no problem. I never once have had anyone look twice at the bag thinking it was anything other then a work bag with a laptop and notes in it. It is easy to pull my body out and take a few pictures and toss it back in. Bag has gone with me to Peru and Chile without incident as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2013)

I like the Lowepro Flipside series (I have the 300 and 400 AW) - the opening is against your back, quite secure. 

Having said that, I'm considering a Fastpack for an upcoming trip where I plan to bring my 17" MBP. Rather than the older type, I'd get a Fastpack DSLR Video 250 or 350. You can ignore the 'video' part. The new series offers three improvements, IMO - a tripod attachment, a rain cover, and the laptop section loads from the top vs. the side. 

I'm debating between the 250 and the 350. It's always hard to judge online - I recommend taking your gear into a shop if possible. For example, the Flipside 300 isn't supposed to hold a gripped body, but it does. The Fastpack DSLR Video 250 states 'pro dSLR (without grip) and 24-70' but based on the stated depth a gripped body will fit - I just need to know if an attached 28-300L will fit, despite what the specs say, and if my 17" MBP will fit in the 'holds a 15" notebook' pocket (measurements say yes, reality may be different).


----------



## Rocky (Jan 24, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> The thing I'm not sure about though, is the security aspect of it. It sure does look easy for someone steal the cameraout of the side pocket in the street.



Lowepro put the "ribbon" Loop with a plastic end on the double zipper puller is not just for look or "easy to pull". It can be used for security also. After you have zipped up the openning, put one (1st) "ribbon loop " through the other one (2nd). Then put the 2nd loop through the 1st loop, then put the 1st loop through the 2nd loop.If you still can do it, then put the 1st loop through the 2nd loop. Now nobody can pull the two zipper puller apart without undoing the looping. The camera will be secure in the bag unless someone cut the bag.


----------



## gjones5252 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.geographicbags.us/medium-rucksack-for-personal-gear
My favorite bag ever. Durable and carries everything I have.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 24, 2013)

Last trek I used the F-Stop Loka bag. Enough room for my old kit (50D + 10-22 + 15-85 + 70-200 F4 IS) batteries, cards, snacks, water, and layers for the day. Worked pretty well but not the kind of pack I'd carry in "civilization."

JP


----------



## Grumbaki (Jan 24, 2013)

Just sharing a specialty bag: Tamrac Zuma 9 deterred 3 confirmed attempts of pickpocketting during a recent trip in Vietnam/Cambodia. As I knew i was safe from that, that might be more. Peace of mind is a real gift on vacation.

http://www.tamrac.com/frame_zuma.htm

Only negative point, it can't carry a 70/200 2.8 (or it's a tight fit with just one body and one lens unmounted...not optimal!). I generally travel with Evolution 9 as carry on and zuma in my checked in and then make a day kit in Zuma once on site.


----------



## Dnd (Jan 24, 2013)

I use the think tank street walker pro ( http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/streetwalker-pro-backpack.aspx )
Last summer in glacier had the following... 300 2.8 IS, 70-200 2.8 IS II, 1.4xII, 2xII, 5dII, and 7d.. Tripod on outside using the included straps..


----------



## jp121 (Jan 24, 2013)

How much do you have to carry?

I have:

Kata Bumblebee-222 UL for 1-2 Pro DSLR w/70-200 lens + 4 lenses (fits 17" MBP)
Lowepro DSLR Video 350 AW
Lowepro 450 Pro Runner AW

I like the Kata for comfort. The harness is awesome and I like the grey color. The Lowepro 450 is primarily for flight carry-on. The Lowepro 350 was my first backpack & can't carry the 70-200 f/2.8.

For around town I use the Kelly Moore Thirst Relief. Primarily for the looks. Unfortunately it's very heavy with 5DM3, 50L, 100L, 16-35L & 70-200L.


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a lowepro 200aw for everyday use and inside it i can squeeze my 1 dx with 70-200 attached my 5dmk3 with 24-70 L attached 2x600 ex-rt's st-e3 and loads of other bits and bobs... its the way you pack it  
i am looking into the thinktank streetwalker harddrive at the moment looks like a nice bag.
for wedding everything goes into my pelican 1510 secured in the boot of my car with chains.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm debating between the 250 and the 350. It's always hard to judge online - I recommend taking your gear into a shop if possible. For example, the Flipside 300 isn't supposed to hold a gripped body, but it does. The Fastpack DSLR Video 250 states 'pro dSLR (without grip) and 24-70' but based on the stated depth a gripped body will fit - I just need to know if an attached 28-300L will fit, despite what the specs say, and if my 17" MBP will fit in the 'holds a 15" notebook' pocket (measurements say yes, reality may be different).



As I said, it's always hard to judge from specs online, but usually Lowepro overestimates the capacity (e.g. if they say body + 4-6 lenses, it means 3-5 lenses or less). So, I took the camera, white zoom, and Mac into my local Hunt's to try the 250, and to my surprise, the 1D X fits fine (even with the RRS L-bracket), the mounted 28-300L is fine, there's room for two other lenses, and the 17" MBP fits in the laptop compartment, with room for my 13" MacBook Air to fit as well, if needed. So, I walked out with the Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 250 AW.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm happy with the ThinkTank Urban Disguise 60 v2.0. More a shoulder bag than a backpack, looks more like something for work than photo gear. MacBook Pro and MacBook Air fit in together, and camera with 70-300L and hood mounted plus more lenses, flash and accessories. Additional straps to carry it like a backpack are available and work great. I use to go to work almost every day, with or without camera. Rain cover is included.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 25, 2013)

i like messagnger bags as camera is to hand quickly and under your arm while you carry it around...


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 25, 2013)

ThinkTANK retrospective series are cool when not taking too much


----------



## Dobbin (Jan 26, 2013)

The Lowepro Fast pack 350 is what I use when I need a rucksack style bag. I also have a Slingshot 102AW for everyday carrying. This is a single strapped back pack. I have had the 350 for a year now and have found it very comfortable to wear and be very user friendly. You can access the main camera compartment by simply swinging it off one shoulder to get the camera out in asimilar fashion to the slingshot. Being able to carry a laptop is also very handy for holidays and away days in the 350. I paid £40 for the back pack from Amazon in Feb 2012 I think the slingshot was about £45 from The now deceased Jessops. Think both bags are great.


----------



## friedmud (Jan 26, 2013)

I've carried tthe Lowepro Fastpack 350 with me all over the US and on several overseas trips for the past few years. It fit my 7D, 70-200 f/4, 17-55 f/2.8, Lensbaby and 50mm f/1.8 (a bit snug, but you can get it all in there) plus a 17" Macbook Pro (I've recently switched to a 15" though for weight savings) AND an iPad (I put it in the laptop compartment with my laptop).

It is an incredibly useful bag... and comfortable to wear for long periods.

For security I do a couple of things:

1. There is a "flap" that snaps over the outside of the bottom of the bag. If you hide the zippers under that flap they are harder to get to.

2. I use small TSA approved locks to lock the zippers together for the both e top storage area and the camera storage area. I keep these locked anytime I'm in a crowded area where someone might be able to get into my bag (like on a train or subway, etc.).

I haven't had any trouble, but I haven't been to the worst places in the world either 

All this said, I recently got a Thinktank Retrospective 50.... and I absolutely love it! Tons of room and it doesn't look like a camera bag... plus it is mich easier to get your camera in and out of and to change lenses on the go. Since it does rest on one shoulder, it's less suitable for long trips, but it is still comfortable.

My "other" backpack (yes, I have a problem) is a Burton Focus Pack:

http://www.burton.com/mens-focus-pack-%5B30l%5D/280812,default,pd.html?start=22&cgid=mens-packs

It is UBER comfortable, whether you're tearing up the slopes with tons of gear on your back or trekking across England 

TONS of room and weatherproof. This is my go to bag for long trips where I want to bring a lot of gear and I might encounter some weather.

I recommend going to a good camera shop and trying quite a few bags. Bring all of your gear and see how it fits. Every bag is a tradeoff... get a few


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 26, 2013)

If you're not carrying a huge amount of gear what you can do is use a regular backpack or messenger and put in inserts. I use a North Face Surge and put in an insert thing that fits a 17-50 f.8 and a 35mm with a T1i. I can also carry other lenses if I want but they'll be "loose." I put them in lens pouches in the backpack. It works for me and there is space for laptop and other things for the day, unlike with photo bags. Also, no one will assume you have expensive stuff in it.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Tried a lot of different Bags/Backpacks etc, finally settled on the LowePro Trekker 300 & 400 AW. Good bags if your shifting gear, well padded, plenty of room, only issue I really had was the 400 AW was damn hard to get into the overhead Locker on flights.

Recently bought the Gura Gear Bataflea 32L, best by far Bag I've owned, will certainly become my preferred bag going forward, lighter than the LowePro Bags, better system of getting to the gear with the ButterFly opening system, worth looking at the Gura gear, I'll be getting the 26L as well.

Have a couple of Domke Bags for those times you just want to carry a Body & 3 or 4 lenses, Ok bags, not great but do the job.


----------



## Ben Taylor (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think you can go past f-stop backpacks. I'm currently carting the f-stop guru around the world on a year long trip with a 5D3, Sigma 85mm f/1.4, Samyang 14mm f/2.8, Canon 35mm f/1.4L, Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, 580 exII speedlite, hard drives and heaps of other bits and pieces. It's a steel frame with really well designed straps etc. I swear by it. Took it on a trek through Iceland last year in Winter with a similar kit and never had an issue with sore shoulders/back. 

Very rugged and well designed. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Ben Taylor (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, they also don't look like a camera bag, open from the back and they use a removable ICU (internal camera unit) that can be taken out if you want to use it as a normal pack.


----------



## twdi (Jan 26, 2013)

Next Juli I probable will do a adventure trekking again through the wilderness of Canada.
I've did such a trip also last august and had my camera gear with me in a normal day pack of 40 liters. 300F4 in its own pouch and my 5DmkII + 24-105 in a holster. I also had non-camera gear with me like a raincoat, some food and water.
This wasn't ideal. It worked but it was mainly to slow to get my camera out and ready.

For my next trip I will certainly check out the F-stop Tilopa BC with a medium ICU in it. Why? Well, it should give me nice additional storage for non-photo gear. Second, because I can also unzip the backside, my camera should be fast to get from the ICU without taken the non-photo gear out of the backpack. 

This solution sounds ideal because dedicated photo backpacks doesn't have a nice space for non-photo gear.


----------



## michi (Jan 26, 2013)

I use two Canon 200 EG's. They are cheap ($40 at Amazon) and work impressively well. They fit an amazing amount of equipment. I removed the Canon logo and it looks like any old basic backpack now.

To lock the zippers I use small "quick links", you can get them dirt cheap at Lowes, Home Depot or EBay. Like these:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100173096/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=Quick+link&storeId=10051#.UQPuUP15mSM

Not sure if the 1/8" is the smallest one, can't remember. Once they are twisted shut, you can't quickly open them without a lot of fiddling.


----------



## shining example (Jan 27, 2013)

The one thing I really want from a camera backpack is fast access to my gear. Not being an open invitation to thieves is a verrrrrry close second.

I have two camera backpacks I absolutely love; one is the F-Stop Kenti, and the other is a European Crumpler model (their ranges for some reason vary massively from continent to continent).

The Crumpler is smaller (sometimes too small, which is why I also have the Kenti) and has no laptop section, but it's well thought-out, with a camera section at the bottom and a daypack part at the top - the camera section is quickly accessible through a side door, which is a must-have for me, whereas the daypack part opens towards the body, which I find extremely reassuring. Plus, it absolutely does not look like a camera bag. The trouble is, they no longer make this marvel of a bag, and haven't replaced it with anything comparable. 

The Kenti similarly has a camera section with side doors at the bottom, which fits my 7D, 70-300 L, EF-S 10-22, EF-S 60mm macro, the cheapo nifty fifty plus a few bits and pieces; a 13" laptop pocket; and an expandable daypack section at the top that you can get quite a lot of crap into if necessary. It's not quite as casual as the Crumpler, but it doesn't scream "camera bag" either. I can wholeheartedly recommend it if it's big enough for your gear. (F-Stop will, in my experience, respond quickly and helpfully to "will my gear fit in this bag" questions on their customer service site.)

Before I acquired either of those two bags, I had a close look at the Lowepro Fastpack 350, which was far too bulky for me, and the Tamrac Evolution 8, which I just somehow didn't like much. But that's obviously a matter of taste, personal priorities and the amount and type of gear you have.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 28, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> If you're not carrying a huge amount of gear what you can do is use a regular backpack or messenger and put in inserts. I use a North Face Surge and put in an insert thing that fits a 17-50 f.8 and a 35mm with a T1i. I can also carry other lenses if I want but they'll be "loose." I put them in lens pouches in the backpack. It works for me and there is space for laptop and other things for the day, unlike with photo bags. Also, no one will assume you have expensive stuff in it.



Pretty much ditto! Every few months I look at photo bags again and eventually end up back to the point where I question the whole photo bag approach. Expensive, single use design with little room for anything else and ultimately a huge attraction for thieves. If I'm doing real hiking on the trail, I'm hiking first, carrying photo gear second so the lenses, etc go in individual pouches that can be stowed separately in a true hiking backpack so the weight can be balanced, etc.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with photo bags per se, but in general I've never really warmed up to them. Either I end up needing way more gear than they can carry on a local project (so I use larger trunks or rolling carts) or I carry less on my person using smaller modular bags for lenses on my belt, etc and a regular daypack for anything else including photo stuff or misc.


----------

